# Freesynch Flickern am Bildschirmrand



## Bingbongbing (4. Juli 2018)

Moin zusammen,

 

vielleicht kann mir hier ja jemand helfen.

Ich habe mir den HP 27x Curved Monitor gekauft, 144Hz + FreeSynch zertifiziert. Gestern kam meine 580RX Nitro+ an und nun stelle ich fest, das wenn ich FreeSynch aktiviert habe zb. in LoL oder Battlefield 4 ein Brightness Flickern am Bildschirmrand habe.

Deaktiviere ich das FreeSynch ist das Flickern weg. Verbunden habe den Monitor mit der Graka per DP-Kabel was die 144Hz packt.

 

Kennt jemand das Problem oder hatte es auch bei sich und gelöst? Ich finde im Internet wenig hilfreiche Tipps.


----------



## bagzi (10. Oktober 2018)

Danke für die Infos.


----------



## clarcb (30. Oktober 2019)

Hallo! Frage in die Runde, hab nun meinen ersten Freesync Monitor angeschlossen. Ist denn bei aktiven Freesync ein ganz ganz minimales Flackern normal? System: Iiyama 27 1440p mit 144Hz per Displayport an Vega 56, 144Hz in Windood manuell aktiviert, freesync im OSD und Treiber aktiviert Es sieht wunderbar flüssig aus, aber ganz ganz leicht merke ich ein flackern, in großeren gleichfarbigen bereichen. Normal? Was ist mit Vsync, braucht man dass noch? Bin immer über 60 frames - eher 70.

Tutuapp 9apps Showbox


----------

